
iPhone 7 screen scratch easily? - chintan39
iPhone 7 screen seems to be of bad quality, it scraches on very normal use, I see many scratches just within a month.<p>I switched from Nexus 6P to iPhone 7 , my Nexus didn&#x27;t even have a single scratch after a year&#x27;s use
======
chintan39
Also when I approached Apple about it , they said it's a cosmetic issue and
they cannot help.

But actual issue may be poor build quality or defective glass

